# Murray on the Singing of Psalms



## re4med (Apr 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where I might find any material by John Murray on the singing of Psalms in the worship of God?

Thanks!


----------



## CDM (Apr 22, 2009)

The Presbyterian Bookshop*::*Collected Writings of John Murray (4 vol set)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 22, 2009)

The OPC minority report is online; a version of Murray's material is linked below; the OPC published version is online at opc.org I think. See also coverage given Murray in the sixty year survey of RPW literature in CPJ volume 2 for background. Murray is probably of significant importance to the coining the phrase Regulative Principle of Worship as a formal moniker for the Reformed worship principle.

Song in the Public Worship of God


----------

